# Compatible species Help needed!



## CapnJac (Sep 11, 2013)

Good Afternoon All, I have a 39gal tank with the following:
1-Gold Gourami
1-Tiger Barb
2-Green Tiger barbs
2- Albino Corys
2- Pink kissing Gouramis


Need advice on what type of fish would go well with. Or do I have an incorrect mix now?


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Anyone turn you on to aquaadvisor.com yet?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Need up cories and barbs to at least 5 and you will end up with problems with the gouramis as they can be nasty little buggers.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

CapnJac said:


> Good Afternoon All, I have a 39gal tank with the following:
> 1-Gold Gourami
> 1-Tiger Barb
> 2-Green Tiger barbs
> ...


This is what I've read on Barbs: They have a pecking order in the group. No group...they pick on other fish.
Gourami have an attitude at times and will get larger than you would like a fish in that tank.
Dwarf Gourami (one) gets along/w most fish well. A pair will make a territory to defend for their young.
This gives recommendations on most fish and does it by your tank size/filter size.
AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor
Schooling fish develop nervousness in numbers less than suggested, as though lost from "the school". The Barbs get additional issues
as described. I still wouldn't add more than 3-5 fish at one time to allow the bio-filter time to build up the colony of bacteria to the
number needed to take care of the amount of ammonia generated by your "bio load" in your tank.
People do use less fish than that site recommends or types that are not recommended to be together and sometimes it works and
sometimes not so it is totally up to you of course. 
A "safe" stocking for that tank plus filling open arias of it would be: And only a suggestion...
3-4 more Barbs...mid level fish mostly...
3 more Cory's...bottom level fish...
6-8 Hatchet fish...top level fish...(need cover on tank/jumps)...
A Dwarf Gourami...all level fish...
But that link will supply a lot more choices. One more link for plants/fish by needs of them and the height of the tank and other
needs such as water Ph and so on. Click "Find you aquarium plants" for same list in plants.
Tropical freshwater aquarium fish: Find fish
These links will give you something to get you started in a good direction.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

susankat said:


> Need up cories and barbs to at least 5 and you will end up with problems with the gouramis as they can be nasty little buggers.


Specially the kissers.


----------

